# Azienda agricola - agriturismo



## TheWiz

Je traduirais la première par "propriété agricole/ rurale" et la deuxième par "Gite rural". Tout le monde est d'accord?


----------



## itka

Oui, j'ai découvert le mot "agriturismo" là... Il s'agit bien des gites ruraux.
D'accord pour tes propositions.


----------



## Necsus

Pourquoi pas _agritourisme_ ou _ferme auberge_ (CLIC), si tu veux dire la structure?
Et est-ce que _azienda agricola_ n'est pas _exploitation agricole_?


----------



## itka

Tout simplement parce que je n'entends jamais employer ces mots. Ils existent mais dans un contexte technique, pas dans la communication courante.


> Et est-ce que _azienda agricola_ n'est pas _exploitation agricole_?


 Oui, certainement. Je ne vois pas d'autre traduction.


----------



## TheWiz

Le problème, si nous voulons l'appeler ainsi, est que "exploitation agricole" bien qu'étant le terme exact, a une connotation trop rurale. Dans mon texte il s'agit d'une villa avec deux dèpendances où les propriétaires s'occupent d'agriculture pour passer le temps. Donc, le terme "proprièté agricole" ne serait pas plus adapté au contexte?


----------



## itka

"propriété agricole" n'est pas le terme consacré (qui est "exploitation agricole") mais garde le même sens "rural". En outre, "propriété" laisse entendre un domaine de grande taille, ce qui n'a pas l'air d'être le cas (deux bâtiments seulement).

Il me semble dans ton cas, que tu pourrais employer "ferme" tout simplement. On parle couramment en France de "vacances à la ferme" surtout pour les gites ruraux.

Il y a peut-être d'autres mots que je ne connais pas ou auxquels je ne pense pas. Pourquoi ne pas demander dans le forum français ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut TheWiz,



itka said:


> [...] Il me semble dans ton cas, que tu pourrais employer "ferme" tout simplement. [...]


 Je suis fermement d'accord avec ce ferme là. 
Et pour qualifier le propriétaire, tu peux peut-être utiliser le pas très français « gentleman-farmer »...


----------



## TheWiz

Etant donné qu'il s'agit d'une "ferme" de la famille Agnelli, je crois que "propriété rurale" soit le terme plus juste. Etes-vous d'accord?


----------



## Corsicum

Eventuellement pour une certaine étendue, voir aussi : Un domaine agricole. (Les terres de...)
_Usuel._Propriété foncière de vaste étendue comprenant généralement une habitation de maître. _Domaine agricole_
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/domaine


----------



## TheWiz

Merci, c'est exactement le terme que je recherchais, mais dèsormais j'ai envoyé la traduction.


----------



## itka

> c'est exactement le terme que je recherchais,


Mais ce n'est pas le contexte que tu as indiqué ! 





> Dans mon texte il s'agit d'une villa avec deux dépendances où les propriétaires s'occupent d'agriculture pour passer le temps.


Pourquoi ne pas avoir dit qu'il s'agissait d'une _vaste propriété_, qui plus est, appartenant aux Agnelli ? Moi, je voyais un tout petit truc, où des amateurs faisaient un peu de jardinage et élevaient quelques lapins pour passer le temps ! On est loin du "domaine agricole"...


----------



## TheWiz

Je cherchais la diffèrence entre ces deux termes et je l'ai trouvée grace à vous tous. Il est très possible que je me sois mal expliquée, mais je doute fort qu'une propriétè des Agnelli, avec una villa de maitre et deux dépendances puesse faire partie d'une petite propriété. La prochaine fois j'essayerai de donner plus de détails. Merci !


----------

